# SDX15 3.5 cu.ft. (94 Liters) sealed art paint



## Ejorne (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all, I/m not new here but i never posted on this forum. I have read a lot about REW and helped me to understand more from DIY than i known before. 

So, here is my project. It started somewhere in 2008 and at first it was placed as downfire. Later it became a frontfire because it sounded much better. Unfortunally the art painting is made for downfire... 

Some pics of the build. Box and bracing are made by a friend at work with a CNC device. When i received the box, only Baffle was not placed jet. So i don't have pics from early build;

































































So, at first it was a downfire. I did test a lot with placement and REW messurements. But the overall messurement look like this one;



















I think the distance between baffle and floor was to small. From underneat the sub, right under the woofer the messurement looks a lot better;



















A few years later (a few months back from now) the woofer was placed FF as a test. The messurement and sound was a LOT better! That much better that it stayed in this position. My wife is not very happy with it but she is very sweet to aloud it this way. Back in 2008 she wasn't that foregiveness and the only way this 'huge' sub was aloud, is by art painting it by her brother. I love both, good art and good sound, so more than fine with me... :clap:

In FrontFire;


















In the mean time i did sell mine 1124DPS and buy me a antimode 8033c. That was because i could'nt get the response in downfire right. This up and down curve stayed, whatever i tried. When i had the upper bass response a little better, the bottom sounded worser than worse. If i had the bottom better, the upper bass was very bad. So i tested a antimode. First expiriance was good. But the antimode did not do anything, almost anything, to the curve. So, with or without the antimode it sounded alike. In frontfire position the antimode does a beteer job, as seen at picture above.. 

But now, with frontfire, i am buying me a 1124 again. Cannot wait to test with it without those up and down nightmare curve...

Pics from frontfire position;



















*Question*;
I use a Hypex DS4.0 as plateamp for this SDX15. I build it in a seperate box. The SPL i can get with this DS4.0 is more than enough for me. But i want some more detail if possible. Can i get it with stronger amp? Or will it only give me more SPL? A Hypex DS8.0 is al little expensive for me so i dont want to take the risc that is is no improvement in detail...

Hope you enjoyed the pics. 
Art by LorenzoQ - http://www.unieqdesign.nl/

TIA, Ejorne


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a very unique cabinet, well done! The Hypex DS4.0 is a 400 watt 4 ohm amp with a 12 hz subsonic filter. A stronger amp (1000 watt) will give you much more headroom.


----------



## Ejorne (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> That is a very unique cabinet, well done! The Hypex DS4.0 is a 400 watt 4 ohm amp with a 12 hz subsonic filter. A stronger amp (1000 watt) will give you much more headroom.


Thanks for the compliment about the cabinet. But i didn't do anything about it but placing the baffle. :heehee: My friend and brother in law are great people. :clap:

What will more headroom give me? Should it do something in reproduction of detail? Or will i have more possibilities is correcting (boosting) the lower frequenties. It would be nice if i can boost that hole at around 22Hz but if it cost me several hundred euro than it would not be on the priority list.

And the availability of hi power plate amps is not much here in the netherlands. There are enough pa power amps but i am not shure how tot translate those power ratings... ea the behringer iNuke 1000DSP is rated at 1000 watt peak bridged at 4 ohm. The Hypex is rated 400 watt RMS at 4 ohm. If i take a look at the power supplie of both class-d amps than it tells me the hypex should have more power. But if that is thrue, i'm not shure...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> What will more headroom give me? Should it do something in reproduction of detail?



If you were taxing the amp you have then yes.
​
I noticed the legs on the cabinet, how long are they?


----------



## Ejorne (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> If you were taxing the amp you have then yes.
> ​
> I noticed the legs on the cabinet, how long are they?


How do i find out if my amp is taxing? It can go very loud (in my perception, before i have had a midwoofer, the klipsch ksw10) louder than i would like to listen to. The amp stays cool, also when playing loud. But i did manage to blown up the fuse one time. With a lot of boost at the lower end and deafening soun d volume. 

Do you mean the legs when the woofer was plced downfire? There was a nut 3 centimeter with a soundcare superspike inside. The height between baffle and floor was about 8 centimeter, 3,15".


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I would try putting something under the feet to increase the baffle to floor distance to 13cm and see if it makes a difference in the sound.


----------



## Ejorne (Dec 4, 2006)

Go back to downfire again? Now with frontfire i like the sound. I dont have the superspikes anymore but i could make some of wood or so. But isn't downfire a heavier load on the amp because of moving mass against grafity?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> But isn't downfire a heavier load on the amp because of moving mass against grafity?


There would be no noticeable difference in output between down firing and front firing. 


​


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool subwoofer cabinet, Ejorne! I don't think I've seen anyone else have actual ART put on the sides of their enclosure before. Great funky looking design, my compliments to your artist, and to you for the idea.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

That cabinet is awesome - the artwork is cool. The bracing looks great too


----------



## Ejorne (Dec 4, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> Very cool subwoofer cabinet, Ejorne! I don't think I've seen anyone else have actual ART put on the sides of their enclosure before. Great funky looking design, my compliments to your artist, and to you for the idea.





gorb said:


> That cabinet is awesome - the artwork is cool. The bracing looks great too


Thanks! :T


----------

